# How many people write music for Porn Films?



## jononotbono (Aug 4, 2019)

Just curious but I’m wondering how many people here write music for Porn Films?

Or have done in the past?

Also wondering if there’s much money to be made in this musical area anymore?

Curious how this came about in your musical lives!


----------



## VinRice (Aug 4, 2019)

Do they actually make porn films anymore? I thought the business was dying on its er...ass.

The only films that commissioned music were those long-form movies from the 70s to the 90s

It's all Camgirls now... apparently.


----------



## tack (Aug 4, 2019)

VinRice said:


> apparently


It's ok, no judgment.


----------



## YaniDee (Aug 4, 2019)

I think Mike Verta said in one of his videos that he used to do that..hey, a gig's a gig.


----------



## Nesciochamp (Aug 5, 2019)

hehehe


----------



## chocobitz825 (Aug 5, 2019)

If I ever end up in that field, I'm sure I'll be happy I bought this....


----------



## SpitfireSupport (Aug 5, 2019)

Christian is pretty open about this having been part of his career, he mentions it occasionally on youtube:


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Aug 5, 2019)

douggibson said:


> It takes longer to write the music since everything is done with one hand.
> 
> Bad Joke aside: 15 - 20 years ago it would have been a sure fire way to get black listed.
> A company like Disney would never hired someone who has a credit for one.


I suspect a lot of pseudonym's are still being used. And can you imagine the possible combinations?


----------



## tack (Aug 5, 2019)

Nobody scores to porn like Johnnie though.


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Aug 5, 2019)

Disney bans aside, I would like to see a porn scene scored with heavy Mickey Mousing.


----------



## Morning Coffee (Aug 5, 2019)

I knew I hit gold when I bought a Wah-wah guitar pedal.


----------



## MartinH. (Aug 5, 2019)

Do they even make porn with music anymore (outside of maybe logo stingers at the start I mean)?



Rasmus Hartvig said:


> Disney bans aside, I would like to see a porn scene scored with heavy Mickey Mousing.


lol, maybe using Metropolis Ark, Damage, and a Hybrid FX library.


----------



## Daryl (Aug 5, 2019)

I've had music used on somewhat "dubious" channels. Their money is as good as anyone else's.


----------



## Rasmus Hartvig (Aug 5, 2019)

MartinH. said:


> lol, maybe using Metropolis Ark, Damage, and a Hybrid FX library.



I was thinking more of a Carl W. Stalling Loony Tunes kind of thing - but this would be fun too!


----------



## Gerbil (Aug 5, 2019)

I'd never get anything done.


----------



## MartinH. (Aug 5, 2019)

Somehow this thread made me think of this: 



Spoiler





Must be a sizeable market if they can afford such a high production value trailer...


----------



## J-M (Aug 5, 2019)

MartinH. said:


> Do they even make porn with music anymore (outside of maybe logo stingers at the start I mean)?
> 
> 
> lol, maybe using Metropolis Ark, Damage, and a Hybrid FX library.



Only one way to find out...


----------



## drasticmeasures (Aug 5, 2019)

No shame. Work is work. I actually know of a couple of A-list guys that scored porn in the past. However, I’m not sure that’s a thing anymore. Any music they would use is likely from an inexpensive library site, like Pump Audio or something.


----------



## thereus (Aug 5, 2019)

I only watch it for the score.


----------



## ag75 (Aug 5, 2019)

Nathan Furst said:


> No shame. Work is work. I actually know of a couple of A-list guys that scored porn in the past. However, I’m not sure that’s a thing anymore. Any music they would use is likely from an inexpensive library site, like Pump Audio or something.


You said “Pump audio”.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 5, 2019)

I think Jono's looking for more tax write-offs


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 5, 2019)

I'm available.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 5, 2019)

Do you think "Whole Lotta Love" or Kenny G knock-offs would be more appropriate?


----------



## Greg (Aug 5, 2019)

Not on purpose but I have coughaccidentallycough randomly stumbled on pornhub ads that have stolen my music without licenses. Completely by chance of course, I have no idea how I got there. Be careful on the internet folks.


----------



## rgames (Aug 5, 2019)

Yeah the music money went away so I switched to acting.


----------



## tack (Aug 5, 2019)

ka00 said:


> And the first nominee, Ron Jones, is the name of the actual composer on Family Guy.


So is Walter Murphy. I always chuckle at how much they made them look like filthy pervs


----------



## Stanoli (Aug 6, 2019)

I think it`s hard to compose music with only one hand.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Aug 6, 2019)

Makes me think about a porn film scored with trailer music haha.
going dooown (downer)
slap (heavy trailer hits each time)
ahhhh's as 'signals'
*whooosh* position change
OK stop. 


Stanoli said:


> I think it`s hard to compose music with only one hand.


I bet it's very... hard... hahaha


----------



## MartinH. (Aug 6, 2019)

DarkestShadow said:


> Makes me think about a porn film scored with trailer music haha.
> going dooown (downer)
> slap (heavy trailer hits each time)
> ahhhh's as 'signals'
> ...



I almost can't imagine it hasn't been done before. It's such an obvious joke to make.


----------



## Rodney Money (Aug 6, 2019)

Y’all here talking ‘bout writing the “naughty music,” and I’m over here on the other side of the spectrum working on this for a client right now, Lol.


----------



## VinRice (Aug 6, 2019)

Rodney Money said:


> Y’all here talking ‘bout writing the “naughty music,” and I’m over here on the other side of the spectrum working on this for a client right now, Lol.



Those triple fortes look pretty saucy to me Rodney...


----------



## Zero&One (Aug 6, 2019)

Rodney Money said:


> Y’all here talking ‘bout writing the “naughty music,” and I’m over here on the other side of the spectrum working on this for a client right now, Lol.



I'm sure 'Amazing Grace' starred in one of the movies I watched in the 80's.


----------



## drasticmeasures (Aug 6, 2019)

ag75 said:


> You said “Pump audio”.


Well played. Well played. 😃


----------



## wst3 (Aug 6, 2019)

I think, at least in smaller markets, it was common place. Where I was living (names ommitted just in case) there were two production companies making "Blue Movies" (at least two I knew about). And they were always looking for new composers, which I thought odd. Eventually they used up all the talented folks and I got the call. The money was insanely good. The deadlines were quite reasonable (until this point I had only been able to get work doing music for local radio ads, not so good money and they always wanted it by 6pm - strangely the same time the afternoon drive guy finished his shift).

So I said yes. As others have said, their money spends the same.

They provided me with a rough edit that included a window burn - I thought that was amazing, I was accustomed to having to create my own window burn, so that was cool.

And then I started working.

I'm not judging anyone, but for me, staring at the same porn movie for hours was too much. I mean I wanted to do a good job, I always want to do a good job. So I had hit points where I wanted the music to change tempo or hit a chord or whatever. And I worked pretty hard to get the soundtrack to fit nicely.

No, I have no idea why I thought anyone watching this movie would be listening to the music, I was young, and dumb, and that's my story.

But I received my check, and the producer even commented that I had obviously put some effort into the music. 

Now I had to find a way to explain to my girlfriend why I had some disposable income all of the sudden. At the time I wasn't keen on announcing my new found side job.

A few weeks later I get a call to score another one. I didn't put in nearly the effort, and you could hear it, but I just couldn't spend all that time staring at the movie again. And the producer was not happy with the result. And I was never called again (which was just fine with me.)

I have no regrets, and obviously I have no worries about admitting it.

I had hoped that it might lead to more legitimate work, it didn't. It wasn't something one put on their CV.

Funny coda - maybe 20 years later I got a call from the producer. I assumed he was calling about another film, and never called him back. A mutual friend later told me he had been out of "the business" for years, and was looking for music for Industrial Videos. He was miffed that I didn't return the call, and I have not (yet) gotten any work from him.

I suspect, and I have no concrete figures, that the vast majority of industrial videos, training films, and yes, porn films, use canned music, royalty free tracks. In the first two cases I think that is a shame. It was fun work, and I think custom music can help make them a little easier to watch. In the last case I'm not sure anyone ever really listened... to the music anyway.


----------



## Saxer (Aug 6, 2019)

I had a few recording gigs in the late seventies (playing flute and sax) for "sex films" as they was called. Bummer: I only had to play on audio tracks, no movie to watch! I was still a teeny and at that time there wasn't even a video recorder available.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Aug 6, 2019)

Rodney Money said:


> Y’all here talking ‘bout writing the “naughty music,” and I’m over here on the other side of the spectrum working on this for a client right now, Lol.



Orchestra and organ nudge nudge?


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 6, 2019)

Stanoli said:


> I think it`s hard to compose music with only one hand.



One hand? There’s a porn site for that kind of thing.


----------



## alanb (Aug 6, 2019)

Robert Fripp apparently made a tidy sum, in an out-of-court settlement, when composer Pierre Bachelet adapted/orchestrated King Crimson's "Larks Tongues in Aspic, Part Two" into the main theme of the mid-'70s French 'erotica' film _Emmanuelle_.

Technically that's having _someone else_ rewrite your music for porn films, but it's not too far off the mark.

And the cash infusion allowed Crimson to continue as a financially viable entity, so it proved to be a most worthwhile endeavor.


----------



## Stanoli (Aug 7, 2019)

I know of a pornmusic composer in the 1980s who rereleased these compositions in the 1990s as New Age music on CD and Vinyl, when New Age became and was big.
And he sold a lot.


----------



## el-bo (Jun 21, 2021)

An extremely curious 'necro' of a thread


----------



## Technostica (Jun 21, 2021)

Stanoli said:


> I know of a pornmusic composer in the 1980s who rereleased these compositions in the 1990s as New Age music on CD and Vinyl, when New Age became and was big.
> And he sold a lot.


Who was it? Don't be a tease so please tell us. Brain Neo maybe!


----------



## Stanoli (Jun 21, 2021)

Technostica said:


> Who was it? Don't be a tease so please tell us. Brain Neo maybe!


German guy, the rest will remain a mystery....


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 21, 2021)

Couldn’t resist.


----------



## cmillar (Jun 22, 2021)

Nathan Furst said:


> No shame. Work is work. I actually know of a couple of A-list guys that scored porn in the past. However, I’m not sure that’s a thing anymore. Any music they would use is likely from an inexpensive library site, like Pump Audio or something.


You don't mean 'Pimp Audio'?


----------

